# Can I still Vaccinate a 14 week old kitten?



## stacyc72110 (Jun 17, 2009)

I have a 14 week old kitten, and I'm reading that not vaccinating at like 8 weeks or something isn't healthy. And that rabies vaccination has to be that soon too. Is it ok to still vaccinate it and get all it's shots? And why is it so early that they have to be vaccinated for rabies? Mine stays in the house. 

Also most important, is it too old for certain shots and is giving it a shot for something going to do no good at all?

Thanks,
Stacy


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

My first cat was a stray approximately 2 years old according to our vet. He was given all his vaccinations, over the course of a few weeks.

I would have thought the earlier a kitten is vaccinated the better as a precaution/protection against disease. I would check with your vet.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Would think that you could never be too late!
DT


----------



## gemmaleigh66 (May 27, 2009)

Hiya i got my cat ollie at 12 weeks and he hadnt hadnt any jabs done previous owner didnt want him so i took him on he had the full course of vaccinations at that age, they should be done at 9 and 12 weeks his were done at 12 and 15 so yours will be done at 14 and 17 better late than never, they still need to be done for indoor cats its the same with when you get a new puppy and your not allowed to let it go on the floor outside untill jabs have been done because they can pick up bugs on the pavement, we ourselves can bring things into the house on our shoes from the pavement and pass it on to our cats indoor or not, another reason nursing queens should be kept in after birth not just because of the risk of getting pregnant but because they can bring germs back to the litter, as long as you get it done soon you'll be fine if you've got the kitten at 14 weeks without any jabs being done i'd definately flea and worm as well using whichever the vet recommends i tend to use pancurr paste for worming and the frontline spray at this age its the mildest and i'd presume safest to use if you arnt sure that kitt hasnt already had it done xxx


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Yes, you can vaccinate at any age above nine weeks.

Liz


----------



## Number 1 (Jan 21, 2009)

Mine weren't done until 5 months as previous owner didn't think indoor cats should be done. My vet did offer an indoor an outdoor set of jabs although in hindsight I wish I had gone for the outdoor set as they may well need them if they go to a cattery or when we move abroad. I may well be wrong but I believe rabies jabs are just for a pet passport


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Number 1 said:


> Mine weren't done until 5 months as previous owner didn't think indoor cats should be done. My vet did offer an indoor an outdoor set of jabs although in hindsight I wish I had gone for the outdoor set as they may well need them if they go to a cattery or when we move abroad. I may well be wrong but I believe rabies jabs are just for a pet passport


Hiya,

Yes the rabies vacs are just for cats that need their passport. They also have to be chipped at the same time.

The indoor set of vaccs is pretty much the same as outdoors but obviously with the addition of the Felv vacc which I think is pretty essential for any cat going outside!

Joxx


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Number 1 said:


> I may well be wrong but I believe rabies jabs are just for a pet passport


I think Stacy may not be based in the uk. Rabies isn't really necessary here but in countries such as the united states it is a recommended jab. Stacy, I wouldn't worry to much about the dates. Just get her down to the vets for her is jabs as soon as possible. She is a indoor cat but she still can be at risk from infections. And welcome to the forum  xx


----------

